# Nice Public Land Buck



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

I don't post on the hunting board much but I thought you guys would enjoy seeing this nice big 8 I took Saturday morning in Angelina National Forest. This was a great hunt as the buck was in a full horse race around my stand chasing a hot doe and finally she walked under me and he showed in a good spot to take the shot. Climbing tree stand, no corn, no fence 80 yd 12 ga slug
Scored unofficially at the taxidermist 147-5/8


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice animal!!!


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice! I like that kind of a deer hunt.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

You Sir, have demonstrated what REAL hunting is all about. And with a 12ga slug......even better. Nicely done!!!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Great buck!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Saaweeettt!! Congrats on the Moss Back!!

Thats a stud fo sho


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Sweet,

Gotta love it. Congrats

John


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

congrats , very nice deer


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Great looking deer!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Great buck!:brew:


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My favorite way to hunt! (Just replace gun with bow) congrats on a nice animal!! True trophy!


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds like a great hunt. Congrats.


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

nuclear fishin said:


> I don't post on the hunting board much but I thought you guys would enjoy seeing this nice big 8 I took Saturday morning in Angelina National Forest. This was a great hunt as the buck was in a full horse race around my stand chasing a hot doe and finally she walked under me and he showed in a good spot to take the shot. Climbing tree stand, no corn, no fence 80 yd 12 ga slug
> Scored unofficially at the taxidermist 147-5/8


Awesome buck! And, that's the best way to hunt them. Congrats!:cheers:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

cool!
I'd call him a 150+ and did a hunnert yd shot, runnin...:bounce:
well done, man.

nice to see a positive post on public land.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Sweet baby ray, and its a done deal!


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Got to love the rut. Congrats to you sir.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Beautiful deer!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

All I can say is wow! My mouth dropped when I seen the pic, I wasnt expecting that caliber of animal. Every once in a while the stars lineup and your in the right place at the right time. CONGRATS !


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Everyone else said what I had to say!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Nicely done! Congrats to you!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That thing is sweet a buddy of mine has been trying to talk me into hunting up there he will really like the photo!! Thanks for sharing and congrats on doing it old school with the shotgun!!


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats on a great trophy!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrats on your buck!! Public land to boot!


----------



## pokyswift2 (Nov 14, 2012)

great buck, thats how i hunt in sam houston, hopefully i have the same outcome


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

major props your way!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice deer!!!


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Outstanding!

TH


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Great buck! Congratulations.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW! That's a sweet buck. Congrats!


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Awesome deer! Congrats


----------



## Green Guppy (Sep 23, 2009)

Where do you look to get all the info needed to hunt there? That is a very nice buck you shot there. Congrats


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome deer and story. Congrats


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

congrats on a great trophy!


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice Trophy!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thats a hunt you won't forget...nice buck...WW


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Green Guppy said:


> Where do you look to get all the info needed to hunt there? That is a very nice buck you shot there. Congrats


I've hunted "the forests" for 15 years and haven't found a complete regulation list yet.
I'd suggest hunters orange like he's wearing and I know you're NOT allowed to take it off when you get to your hunting destination. I wouldn't' take it off anyway. When hunting is completely free like it is in "the forests", the idiots tend to come out of the woodworks. 
Only climbers or "temporary" stands are allowed. No does I believe. If you bring a 4 wheeler, it's only allowed on the East side of 63, and even then, expect a ticket for some kinda BS like riding through a marked woodpecker colony.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Congrats on a TRUE trophy.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats!!! Very nice deer.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats, great looking buck!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

www.fs.usda.gov Good place to start looking or call the ranger office. Very good buck. Headed to SNF next thursday for 4 days. Public hunting, not for the weak of heart. Just follow the rules and regulations and you will be ok. I also drew a doe tag so I will be able to shoot a doe if one comes by. I will be in my Tree Lounge for an all day vigil.


Green Guppy said:


> Where do you look to get all the info needed to hunt there? That is a very nice buck you shot there. Congrats


----------



## chanks (Dec 14, 2011)

Great to see someone having success this year in the Piney Woods!!! I have had lots of chair time and have not seen much now that the rut is over. Lots of picks on camera.....Night time.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------

